# How to avoid jellyfish (stingers) in QLD



## sdaniel (Feb 1, 2006)

We are planning a return trip to Australia in March 2007.  I would like to go to Queensland and be able to swim off of the beaches there.  Is this the jellyfish season?  If we go out to the outer reef, will we be safe?  Any info will be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## chubby (Feb 1, 2006)

HI Sdaniel

The stinger or jellyfish season is October to end of April some of the main beachs up north have nets to keep them away in southern Queenland they are not there at all from Gadstone up they are there .If you go to out to  the reef you will be safe they are not out there all year if I can help more just ask.


----------



## fionahr (Feb 4, 2006)

You can usually buy 'stinger suits' to wear in the water in the stinger season if you are in Far North Queensland at least.  They are a fine stocking like mesh.  They are at local chemists and sometimes at resort front desks.  This might not be what you want to wear for a fashion show, but it's better than being stung!  Areas where these are sold will probably also have beaches with stinger nets too.  If you go on a reef trip with a commercial company, they will advise you on what to wear for protection.


----------



## brockville (Feb 4, 2006)

*Swimmers Itch!*

Sounds nasty - and it is. We went to Grand Cayman in a 'non-jellyfish season'. We spent our time scuba diving and snorkelling. I developed an incredibly itchy, blistering  rash on my legs and arms. My husband was unaffected. Convinced it was some sort of  parasite, I went to the local infirmary. The doctor there recognized it immediately as 'swimmers itch'. Apparently jellyfish molt or 'discard' bits of themselves when they need to. The tiny particles float randomly in the water - there is no sign of the jellyfish whatsoever! Some people are immune to it (my husband!) and some are not.Since then I  wear a full wet suit anytime I go in any tropical waters. Good luck!


----------



## Judy (Feb 5, 2006)

The jellyfish aka stingers in Queensland are way worse than Caribbean "swimmers' itch".  Correct me if I'm wrong, Australians: It's my understanding that their stings can be fatal.


----------



## chubby (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes if stung you could die you have no chance of surviving the venomous sting unless treaded immediately.The pain is so bad that you would most likely go into shock and could drown before you could reach shore without help
Domestic vingars should be poured over the tenaclales to inactive the sting cells as soon as posible so do not play with this jelly fish most beachs have vingar on posts along the beach or some where.


----------



## Sydney (Feb 8, 2006)

Just reiterating what Fiona said. If you want to swim, buy a stinger suit. It's not worth the risk. We had a tourist die a couple of years back after being stung.


----------



## ausman (Feb 15, 2006)

If I went  to Cairns for instance, in April 06, and swam at a local beach, is there a possibility of box jellyfish or other beasties. 

Same question if snorkeling around the reef, inner or outer.

I  have "friends" going and forget the details - but know they are well worth checking.

I think the answers would be yes, perhaps and no, but if I knew I wouldn't have asked.


----------



## chubby (Feb 16, 2006)

The habitat of the box jelly fish is close to shore in calm waters and near the mouth of rivers and creeks and there are more around after rains
The Barrier Reef it is free of jelly fish all year, for more info on it 
http://www.barriereefaustralia.com


----------



## Cat (Feb 16, 2006)

chubby said:
			
		

> Yes if stung you could die you have no chance of surviving the venomous sting unless treaded immediately.The pain is so bad that you would most likely go into shock and could drown before you could reach shore without help
> Domestic vingars should be poured over the tenaclales to inactive the sting cells as soon as posible so do not play with this jelly fish most beachs have vingar on posts along the beach or some where.



Please note that vinegar is helpful ONLY with the stings of the box jellyfish. It is actually harmful when used to treat stings of Portuguese man o' war, as it will cause more nematocysts to fire. Be sure that you know what stung you before you go dousing yourself with vinegar.


----------



## Sydney (Feb 17, 2006)

No sure if it's been mentioned that it's the Irukandji   jellyfish that's the main problem.


----------



## ausman (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Sydney/Lang for the reply and reference.


----------



## Aussie girl (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Sydney for the information. 

I grew up in Queensland and spent many holidays in Northern Queensland. We were only concerned about the box jellyfish and thought we were safe out on the reef.

Very interesting article. Thanks for posting.

Donna


----------



## sdaniel (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thanks for your help!*

Thank you all for your very helpful comments.  We saw a TV documentary a while ago that talked about 2 researchers that were stung by the box jellyfish.  They survived because they were treated within 20 minutes of being stung.  They suffered excruciating pain for more than 2 weeks!
We have decided not to visit north Queensland on this trip to Australia.  We will go there on a future trip at a different time of the year.  Evidently June through November is safe(?).


----------



## lauran24 (Apr 10, 2006)

If you are allergic to fish (as I am) all types of jellyfish could be lethal.  I was stung by a Port manowar and my lymph nodes completely swelled up, I couldn't move, it was the scariest and the most painful experience I ever had.

I went to a Mexican ER to get shot up with 12 shots of both pain killer and antibiotic.  

Painful memory, but I still swim in the ocean


----------



## jellson (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for all these info! Great help, everyone, especially for someone like me who has so many allergies, that a jellyfish sting could mean life and death. 

I am going to the Gold Coast next week. I plan to swim in the ocean, but I will look out for the jellies for sure!


----------



## chubby (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Jellson 

The Gold Coast is to far south for these type of jelly fish they are only up near the reef  from Gladstone up


----------

